# Za tohle se sundávaly osobky na půl roku.



## mb123

Hello everyone!

What does that sentence mean? It's from a crime series and one policeman says that to another. 
I'm gonna be very grateful for your help.


----------



## Mori.cze

Just guessing here: osobky as a shortcut for osobní prémie, so maybe something like:

_For this you could be stripped of bonus wage for half a year_

if it makes sense in the context. In any case it's very slang.


----------



## mb123

That's what causes me most problems - the univerbation in Czech. It's much more common than in Polish, and usually I found it impossible to guess/find the base expression.

Thank you Mori.cze for both answers.


----------



## Mori.cze

Nie ma za co. As you can see, it poses a problem for natives to


----------

